# Starting fresh! (with salt LOL)



## dacooley (May 20, 2010)

Well, after a year or so of being idle, and having to sell the 125Gallon all glass tank because I couldn't afford to build a reef tank, The wife finally got the bug. I picked up a 75 gallon all glass with stand for $50.00
The stand was brand new, the door handle was still in the plastic on the inside of the door LOL. The tank was only 6 months old and COVERED in Coraline Algae (Nice and Hard!!)
A little Muriatic acid and about 30 minutes and the tank is like new!
We were going to do freshwater, but the wife wasn't happy... freshwater fish weren't "Pretty enough" LOL.
so I have ordered a glass-holes 1500GPH overflow kit, and for $25.00 received a used, but good working Via-Aqua professional 750 filter, a Rainbow Lifegard FB600 fluidized bed filter, and a HUGE protein skimmer (The guy is bringing the pump for it today, so I will know what brand it is this evening. It's about 30" tall, all clear acrylic).
I have access to a 10G aquarium (glass) for 10 bucks, so I will probably use it for a Sump... If I need it (Though I know in a few years this WILL turn into a reef tank LOL)
So, a few questions...
Should I use the FB filter? I have read both pros and cons, but wanted some expert opinions... If I don't, will the sump with a bed of aragonite sand and live rock serve the same purpose without the drawbacks (pump stops, within an hour the FB is full of toxins)?

2nd, will the Via-Aqua have enough flow for this tank? it's 315 GPH SUPPOSEDLY on a 180 CM (5.9ft) head...

If this is FO, or maybe FOWLR, with the cannister, should I still run a skimmer?

Finally, since I will be drilling my tank, should I drill bulkheads for the returns?

Thanks!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Yah, run a skimmer, it will keep your water changes to a minimum and keep the water quality up.


----------



## dacooley (May 20, 2010)

cool...
Picked up a Eshopps WD-125CS wet/dry to use as a sump last night for 50 bucks... My Skimmer is an ASM G3 with a sedra 5000 pump
I need something smaller though, as it will not fit in the stand under the tank.
It's about 25" tall, and the cabinet space is about 19 or 20" tops (without leaving space above) A G1 MAY fit... May have to build a seperate cabinet and put all the filtration in it, and use this cabinet for other miscellaneous stuff...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fluidized Bed= Nitrate machine! As in you'll never be able to de-nitrify enough to keep up with it. Fine for fish-only, but that's it.

A 10 gallon sump on a 75 tank is.. not much help, really. Hardly worth the bother. Save yourself some drilling until you can get a 30.


----------



## dacooley (May 20, 2010)

The Eshopps W/D I just picked up is a 20 gallon... rated for 125-150 gallon tanks.
Probably going to modify it and instead of bioballs, use live rock and turn it into a refugium.
Definitely looking to sell the FB, as no one has recommended it..


----------

